# Scout's thread.



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

So sorry Ashley, and poor Scout. Hopes everything goes smoothly for you both.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks karen <3


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

No surgery for Scout tomorrow. The surgeon's wife is in labour and Scout will have to wait. :'(


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Nooooooooooooooooooo poor Scout :-(

Keeping him in my thoughts. Hopefully things with the vets wife go smooth and he can get back to do surgery and make Scout more comfortable. Thinking of you both <3


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

fanks sarah <3
He's comfortable with the Bute, it's just stuck in a stall he's not happy about!


----------



## iwishihadahorse (Jun 11, 2013)

Poor Scout I'm sorry about having to wait for the surgery I can only imagine how anxious you both are  Hope he gets his surgery soon and all goes well and he recovers quickly


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

iwishihadahorse said:


> Poor Scout I'm sorry about having to wait for the surgery I can only imagine how anxious you both are  Hope he gets his surgery soon and all goes well and he recovers quickly


Thank you very much.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Today we're trailering him to the clinic. He's having the surgery tomorrow. Keep him in your thoughts!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

He's in surgery at the moment and has been for almost 5 hours to my knowledge. The surgery is only supposed to take 2-3. I've called the vet and asked for an update, she put me on hold for all of a minute and told me he's doing fine. 
I'm already NOT a fan of her...she acted like I was an inconvenience.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WTF!! Not cool at all. Thinking of you and Scout <3


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

The surgery went well, finally got a call. Apparently the bone was a lot bigger than we anticipated and deeper in. Vet said he stood up quickly and was smart over-all about how to handle it.
That's my boy!
Plus, when we went to trailer him, he hopped RIGHT on...if anyone remembers, when I bought him it took us an hour to get him on!! He's so lovely


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Vet called me this morning and said he was doing really well. They said as long as he's still doing this well tomorrow, he'll be coming home!!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Scout is coming home today! I'll post pictures of my man when we get him back here


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Scout is home and doing very well. The incision looks great and theres not buildup or anything.










And heres one of him being handsome...


----------

